# Discouraged..



## MusicMedic (Jan 21, 2010)

So ive had a Total of 4 interviews soo far
and not a single position offered

im really really starting to get discouraged
this economy is not really helping
in that fact that every single company has about a 1,000 emts applying

im really thinking if i should go back to school maybe try a different medical profession, i hear nursing has lot of oppurtunities


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 21, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> So ive had a Total of 4 interviews soo far
> and not a single position offered
> 
> im really really starting to get discouraged
> ...


Nursing might not help too much. Quite a few nursing schools have waitlists that are up to several years long


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah alot of RN programs 

but what about Entry level nursing such as an LVN, or even an CNA


----------



## firetender (Jan 21, 2010)

If you're married to your location, of course, you're only going to find what's available right there. There are many places throughout the US that are in need of dedicated medics. I recently saw a New Orleans invitation for more medics. There are many places whose systems are changing and/or upgrading and needing pioneers.

Sure, you can tell me how hard it is to move, but I bet you could find somewhere that will not only offer you the challenges you seek, but provide a ground-floor opportunity which you'll never find in Southern Cal.

No need to feel sorry for yourself; Google!


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 21, 2010)

well unfourunatly i dont have the luxury to move, im stuck here in SoCal

ive applied to everysingle company in Orange County, i think ill have to start looking at LA county, Riverside and San Deigo

any one care to point me in the right direction regaurding these counties?


----------



## NC_EMT (Jan 21, 2010)

wow apparently the field sucks out west.  Here in NC there are medical jobs everywhere.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 21, 2010)

NC_EMT said:


> wow apparently the field sucks out west.  Here in NC there are medical jobs everywhere.



yeah acutally there are alot of positions open here but, there are about a 1,000 Emts applying to ever open position

The job market in CA is EXTREMELY saturated with EMT's


----------



## NC_EMT (Jan 21, 2010)

Over here is pretty good, there are a lot that barely passed their cert and they dont give a damn.  They usually get canned before too long because they dont know how to do their job.  That's good for me though because im gonna need a job soon


----------



## Theo (Jan 22, 2010)

> wow apparently the field sucks out west. Here in NC there are medical jobs everywhere.



Shhhh...  

My wife and I had been casually planning a relocation to NC for a few years (some family & friends there), but the growing medical market iced it for us. Well, that and my wife also works in a field that is in demand in NC. I'm finishing my EMS degree and then we're making the move.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 22, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> well unfourunatly i dont have the luxury to move, im stuck here in SoCal
> 
> ive applied to everysingle company in Orange County, i think ill have to start looking at LA county, Riverside and San Deigo
> 
> any one care to point me in the right direction regaurding these counties?



I'm a medic at a small AMR division in RivCo. Our division and Riverside division have been hiring EMT's. The best thing to do is get your app in at the IE main in Rancho Cucamonga, tell them you'll work anywhere in the IE, it may be a few months but you'll get a look. Honestly, I would stay out of LACo, San Diego is amazing(i'm from there) but the job market is less than stellar. We've hired at least 10 EMT's over the last few months.


----------



## phideux (Jan 23, 2010)

Volunteer somewhere for awhile. Around here there are alot of volunteer spots, when a paying spot opens up, they usually end up giving the volunteer crew first chance. It might put you in front of the 1000s that apply. Plus experience counts whether you were paid for it or did it for free.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 23, 2010)

i dont know where i can volunteer in Southern California


----------



## Jeffrey_169 (Jan 23, 2010)

Have you considered relocating to another state? I know its inconvienent, but it may end being the best choice.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 23, 2010)

Jeffrey_169 said:


> Have you considered relocating to another state? I know its inconvienent, but it may end being the best choice.



i unfourtunatly  can not relocate because of certain circumstances


----------



## exodus (Jan 23, 2010)

Have you applied at Pacific in OC?


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 23, 2010)

exodus said:


> Have you applied at Pacific in OC?



yeah i didnt get through their interview process

same with: soreline, Gerber, and Lynch

i have an interview with Medcoast on wenesday


----------



## Jeffrey_169 (Jan 23, 2010)

Do ER's there use EMT's? Have you considered industrial medicine; safety training, response, and supervision in your area? EMT are used in a variety of ways. I know this is not what you are searching for, but perhaps it is an option. Oil companies and all kinds of plants and manufacturing facilities use us for a variety of positions. Also, some security companies smile at EMT's and give us preference. 

Again, I kow you want to work on a truck, but these jobs sometimes pay better, and they will at least get you started until you can land the job you really want.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 23, 2010)

Jeffrey_169 said:


> Do ER's there use EMT's? Have you considered industrial medicine; safety training, response, and supervision in your area? EMT are used in a variety of ways. I know this is not what you are searching for, but perhaps it is an option. Oil companies and all kinds of plants and manufacturing facilities use us for a variety of positions. Also, some security companies smile at EMT's and give us preference.
> 
> Again, I kow you want to work on a truck, but these jobs sometimes pay better, and they will at least get you started until you can land the job you really want.



The ER's here are extremely hard to get into, unless u work on the inside or u have atleast 6 months experience 

i mean id love to stick strictly in the medical field, but if worse comes to worse i would consider security (even though i have a feeling i wouldnt like it too much)


----------



## Jeffrey_169 (Jan 23, 2010)

I became a safety supervisior on accident. I have been in the oilfield for several years, and so I always volunteered. I went to work for a company hauling salt water, adn they needed a safety man. It fell into my lap. I continue to volunteer, even though I am currently laid off, but the position paid really well. It wasn't too bad, but it wasn't my passion you know, but it paid the bills and fed my family which is all that is important. 

I really hope this helps, and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Don Gwinn (Jan 24, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> i dont know where i can volunteer in Southern California



Don't let the system keep you out of volunteering . . . just get some lights for the top of your car, stock up a big jump bag, a couple of O2 bottles, and maybe a backboard (might have to use one of those takedown scoop stretchers if you have a small car) and keep a scanner handy. 
Show up on enough scenes with a can-do, take-charge attitude and someone will be sure to notice!

(But never take any advice I offer with an exclamation point.)


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 24, 2010)

Don Gwinn said:


> Don't let the system keep you out of volunteering . . . just get some lights for the top of your car, stock up a big jump bag, a couple of O2 bottles, and maybe a backboard (might have to use one of those takedown scoop stretchers if you have a small car) and keep a scanner handy.
> Show up on enough scenes with a can-do, take-charge attitude and someone will be sure to notice!
> 
> (But never take any advice I offer with an exclamation point.)



haha that could be a really good idea or a really really really bad idea haha

but who knows i might show up on the news as the "Vigilante EMT"
i can just see the reports:

"Who is this EMT that shows up to random scenes and saves lives? find out tonight at 5"

thall forsure get me a job at the hardest of companies


----------



## Don Gwinn (Jan 25, 2010)

Mostly bad.


----------



## emtCourt31 (Jan 25, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> yeah i didnt get through their interview process
> 
> same with: soreline, Gerber, and Lynch
> 
> i have an interview with Medcoast on wenesday


Thats really weird.....

I just got hired at Shoreline 2 weeks ago. From what I hear they only hired 14 people and turned away about 50.

Word on the street is that DOCTORS is getting ready to start hiring again, don't apply online physically take your resume into the main office in Lake Forest. 

Also try going to http://ochealthinfo.com/medical/ems/ambulance.htm they have a list of Ambulance companies in the area. 


Have you got your Ambulance drivers license yet? Most companies require that before they hire you. The test is SO easy!

Hope that helps.
Good Luck,
Court


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 25, 2010)

emtCourt31 said:


> Thats really weird.....
> 
> I just got hired at Shoreline 2 weeks ago. From what I hear they only hired 14 people and turned away about 50.
> 
> ...




yeah i applied to everysingle Company on the OCEMS website
i have an interview ith Medcoast on Wensday

i do have my Ambo licence, i have all my certifications, im gonna get my LA county cert soon

i had an interview with the following companies: Lynch,Pacific, Shoreline, Gerber 

i live right across the street from the Lake Forest Headquarter for Doctors i guess i can submit an application ill deff try that out thanks


btw congrats on the getting hired


----------



## emtCourt31 (Jan 25, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> yeah i applied to everysingle Company on the OCEMS website
> i have an interview ith Medcoast on Wensday
> 
> i do have my Ambo licence, i have all my certifications, im gonna get my LA county cert soon
> ...


Thanks!

If you go to Doctors I'm pretty sure you need to talk to Ron Tagger. He's incharge of the hiring process.

and Good Luck again!


----------

